# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Experiencias coadyuvantes quimicos y fisicos !!!

## kscastaneda

Buenas noches, dos aspectos importantes a tener en cuenta para la aplicación de agroquímicos : 
* Coadyuvante quimico : asiste al agua para regular el pH, dureza y compatibilizar mezclas (evitar cortes).
* Coadyuvante fisico : asiste al agua para mejorar la dispersión, humectación, penetración, otros : suspensión, emulsion, etc.Temas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Transmisión ¡EN VIVO!:Experiencias Exitosas en los Negocios Ganaderos Altoandinos" Sistematizacion de experiencias de desarrollo Productos químicos pueden ocasionar severos problemas de salud Cada 30 segundos nace un niño con defectos físicos en China por polución

----------


## kscastaneda

COADYUVANTE QUIMICO : CITRATO + EDETATOS !!!  
Prueba de corte mancozeb + foliar fosforo potasio. IMG_0891.jpg 
Demostración de efectividad al poner primero en el tanque CORRECTOR DE DUREZA Y COMPATIBILIZADOR DE MEZCLA para que no se corten las mezclas !!! 
Mezcla mancozeb + fosforo potasio
Mezcla precipitada, cortada,se perdío dinero en Ingrediente activo por no adicionar Compatibilizador de mezclas !!!  *¿Qué hace un compatibilizador de mezclas?*
* Neutraliza dureza del agua --> estos bloquean la acción del ingrediente activo.
* Evita cortes en las mezclas del tanque de aplicación = compatibiliza mezclas.
* Regula pH del agua con efecto buffer constante.  *Beneficios :*
* Es el seguro que inviertes para que tengas una aplicación eficiente.
* Ahorras jornales al poder mezclar productos incompatibles a niveles adecuados.
* El pH no sube ni baja cuando añades un ingrediente activo asegurando con ello mayor poder residual. *
Orden correcto de mezcla :*
1. Acondicionar quimicamente el agua con Compatibilizador de mezclas en dosis desde 100g/cil hasta 300g/cil.
2. Acondicionar fisicamente el agua con Coadyuvante fisico en dosis de 150 ml a 200 ml/cil.
3. Adicionar los productos solubles en orden de afinidad con el agua (SP), (SL), (SG).
4. Adicionar los productos emulsionables (EC).
5. Adicionar los productos insolubles (WP), (SC), (FW) y por último los que quedan suspendidos en la mezcla. 
Recuerde : En una aplicación normal de agroquimicos o pesticidas más del 95% es agua y si esta agua no tiene las condiciones quimicas y fisicas adecuadas, los ingredientes activos por buenos que estos sean, no pueden lograr los resultados esparados, por eso use : 
USE COMPATIBLIZADOR DE MEZCLAS + COADYUVANTE FISICO, observe usted que se alargará el intervalo de aplicación por maximizar la eficacia del control del ingrediente activo contribuyendo al menor uso de agroquimicos al tener un mejor control !!!

----------


## jesa

Hola Castañeda. 
Dejame decirte que vengo trabajando con TRIADA AGUA + TRIADA IN y en verdad es lo mejor que puede existir,no tiene competencia en el mercado. En mi caso lo vengo utilizando en la Irrigación El Paraíso vengo regando con agua subterranea y tienen la característica de ser agua dura. A la fecha la dosis de aplicación que vengo utilizando es de TRIADA AGUA 300 ml/cil + TRIADA IN 100ml/cil.
Mi consulta es cuanto seria la dosis adecuada.
Atte. 
Jehison saenz

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Jehison Saenz 
Me alegra que compartas tu experiencia con estos productos, soy testigo  de la reducción de aplicaciones por incremento de la eficacia de  aplicación que conlleva a un menor uso de agroquimicos para los  controles y la baja del coste de producción por obvias razones;  concuerdo contigo totalmente que estos productos no tienen comparación  en el mercado, dejame decirte que algunas empresas agregan en su  formulación aditivos que no son más que los inertes o el secreto que no  estan obligados a reportar y que son precisamente la diferencia en  eficacia entre uno y otro producto de diferente casa comercial por  ejemplo alfacipermetrina hay muchas pero no todas son eficaces más si  las que tienen aditivos especiales como : Triada aguas, Triada In-d,  Triada flux. 
Solo quería cometar ello; por otra parte respondo tu pregunta : 
Triada aguas --> la dosis del producto esta dada en sí por la dureza del agua, si tienes dureza de :
* 150 a 180 ppm CaCO3 neutralizas totalmente con 0.5g/l = 100g/cil.
* 180 a 240 ppm CaCO3 neutralizas totalmente con 0.8g/l = 160g/cil.
* 240 a 270 ppm CaCO3 neutralizas totalmente con 1.0g/l = 200g/cil.
* 270 a 330 ppm CaCO3 neutralizas totalmente con 1.3g/l = 260g/cil.
* 330 a 360 ppm CaCO3 neutralizas totalmente con 1.8g/l = 360g/cil.
Para durezas superiores a 360 ppm CaCO3 ya es un agua problema pero te  digo cada 100g de triada aguas te baja en promedio 170ppm CaCO3.  TablaTriada.jpg   
Un agua apta para aplicación de agroquímicos fluctúa entre 80 y 150 ppm CaCO3.
Un agua optima para aplicación de agroquímicos va de 80 a 0 ppm CaCO3. 
Algunas empresas toman la decision de llevar el agua a niveles optimos o  aptos para una eficiente aplicación de agroquímicos y esto sería así: 
CASO 1 :
Se mide que la dureza del agua es de : 330 ppm CaCO3 si no lo regulo me bloquea al ingrediente activo.
Entonces se toma la decisión de llevarlo a un nivel de agua OPTIMA con : 50 ppm CaCO3
La diferencia 360 - 50 = 280 ppm CaCO3 es lo que quiero bajar.
Si cada 100g me baja 170 ppm CaCO3 entonces con 165g/cil llego al objetivo. 
CASO 2 :
Se mide que la dureza del agua es de : 330 ppm CaCO3 si no lo regulo me bloquea al ingrediente activo.
 Entonces se toma la decisión de llevarlo a un nivel de agua APTA con : 90 ppm CaCO3
 La diferencia 360 - 90 = 240 ppm CaCO3 es lo que quiero bajar.
 Si cada 100g me baja 170 ppm CaCO3 entonces con 141g/cil llego al objetivo. 
Si quieres neutralizar totalmente entonces usas las recomendaciones  líneas arriba. Ejemplo tenemos un agua con una dureza de 170ppm CaCO3  pues basta con 100g/cil para ponerla a Cero. 
Referente al pH del agua; Triada aguas te lleva siempre el pH a 5 sea  cual sea la dosis y lo mantiene constante en el tiempo es decir no sube  ni baja.
Por ejemplo si tienes un agua optima que tiene 50ppm CaCO3 basta con  0.3g/l = 60g/cil para corregir parte de la dureza y regular el pH a 5. 
Regulamos el pH para que no ocurra la hidrolisis del ingrediente activo es decir que trabaje más tiempo = MAYOR PODER RESIDUAL.
Neutralizamos o regulamos la dureza del agua para que no bloquee la  acción del ingrediente activo = NO PERDER DINERO POR BLOQUEO Y OCURRAN  SUB-DOSIS. 
TRIADA IN-d :
Empresas grandes en la zona donde estoy utilizan TRIADA IN-d con esa  dosis de 100 ml/cil dicen tener buen resultado; yo te recomiendo que  utilices entre 150 ml a 200 ml/cil puesto que la tensión superficial del  agua debe estar por debajo de las 50 mN/m (mili newtons x metro) que es  en promedio la TS de las hojas de los cultivos y ello lo logramos con  esas dosis. Es probable que las empresas que lo trabajan a 100 ml/cil la  TS de la hoja sea más de 50 mN/m por ello tienen los resultados que  manifiestan. 
En el mercado hay muchos coadyuvantes fisicos desde los S/. 15 a S/. 126  nuevos soles cada uno se diferencia por su formulación y por lo que  hace; por ejemplo : 
Producto 1 = rompe tensión superficial, adhiere y nada más.
Producto 2 = rompe tensión superficial, dispersa, adhiere, cobertura rápida, corto tiempo de humectación y baja penetración.
Producto 3 = rompe tensión superficial, dispersa, adhiere, cobertura  lenta efectiva, mayor tiempo de humectación, alta capacidad de  penetración y es antiespumante. 
¿Cual será mejor? -------> correcto, bingo el Producto 3 y ese producto es : TRIADA IN-d. 
Los siliconados son muy buenos cubriendo rápido pero asimismo se secan  rápido y este secado se puede deber a dos cosas que se evapore o que  haya penetrado; pues por la experiencia que he tenido y las pruebas que  he realizado te digo que es por lo primero por tanto su tiempo de  humectación es bajisimo. 
Triada IN-d cubre a paso firme, seguro y eficaz nuestra planta y logra  que permanezcan por más tiempo en contacto nuestros ingredientes activos  con el blanco biologico objetivo de manera tal que es el SEGURO  COADYUVANTE que asiste al agroquimico para que cumpla eficientemente su  función. 
Espero haber satisfecho tu consulta y gracias por tu pregunta. 
Cordialmente, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
RPM : *688847
Nextel : 402*8108

----------


## jesa

Hola Castañeda. 
Gracias por los aportes. 
Atte

----------


## kscastaneda

*USE BIOBREAK EN TODAS SUS APLICACIONES, EL COADYUVANTE NATURAL AMIGABLE CON EL MEDIO AMBIENTE Y SOBRE TODO TU SALUD. 
Dosis : 100 a 200 ml/cil.*

----------


## jorgelu

La demostracion me parecio buena sin embargo aconsejo que no se realice por ningun motivo el contacto directo de la piel con el caldo pesticida.

----------


## kscastaneda

Biobreak

----------


## kscastaneda

*BIOBREAK * *El seguro para tu aplicación.
Excelente adherencia, dispersión, humectación.
Mejor control, menos aplicaciones, más ahorro.*  BIOBREAK.jpg
Único rompe gotas Natural - regulador de pH con tecnología ADH - Biofertil amigable con el medio ambiente.  *                                                         ¡¡¡ BIOBREAK PROTEJE TU INVERSION !!!* 
                                                    Un producto de BIOFERTIL SAC     Nota : No contiene Nonyl Phenol (NO USE COADYUVANTES QUE TENGAN NONYL PHENOL). 
Vea este artículo : 
El nonil fenol se comporta como un disruptor endocrino alterando el  normal funcionamiento de las hormonas. Este principio activo afecta  principalmente a las relacionadas al sistema reproductivo ocasionando  severos problemas de fertilidad en las personas y en los vertebrados en  general.  
          El profesor de Fisiología de la Facultad de Medicina de la  Universidad de Buenos Aires (UBA), doctor Hugo Niepomniszcze, manifestó  que hay centenares de trabajos realizados en todo el mundo, publicados  en las revistas científicas más prestigiosas, que demuestran los  estragos que ocasiona el uso de nonil fenol.  
          El profesional, que además es coordinador de la carrera de  médico especialista en endocrinología, señaló que este compuesto se une a  los receptores de estrógenos ocasionando severos problemas en la  fertilidad de los hombres al producir una reducción de espermatozoides.  
          Pero no sólo afecta a los humanos. Se comprobó que en ríos de  Europa disminuyó la cantidad de peces porque el macho no producía  espermatozoides. Cuando se interrumpió el uso del nonil fenol, la  cantidad de peces volvió a los parámetros normales.  
          Esta experiencia se puede extrapolar al resto de los  vertebrados: aves, reptiles, mamíferos y anfibios, remarcó el  especialista. Además, según indican estudios científicos médicos, los  hombres expuestos al nonil fenol pueden verse afectados por cáncer de  testículo y cáncer de próstata. En las mujeres se puede presentar cáncer  de mama, endometriosis y generar muerte embrionaria y fetal. *¡¡¡ BIOBREAK PROTEJE TU INVERSION !!!*   *USE BIOBREAK EN TODAS SUS APLICACIONES, EL COADYUVANTE NATURAL AMIGABLE CON EL MEDIO AMBIENTE Y SOBRE TODO TU SALUD. 
Dosis : 100 a 200 ml/cil. 
Coticenos a : kscastaneda@biofertil.pe*  *ENVIOS A NIVEL NACIONAL*

----------


## darkencore

Una consulta donde podría conseguir el triada agua y triada in-d no lo encuentro en pisco alguna tienda en ica o chincha.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que cantidades estas necesitando de Triada aguas e IN-d ?

----------


## darkencore

Hola pues recién empiezo en agricultura y pues seria tal vez para 2 de cada uno(Lt o Kg) y depende del precio.

----------


## kscastaneda

En ICA puedes ir a Chiaway Agro.

----------


## eduardo112

Nu  te baja  eficacia de producto?
Que  compuestos tiene  los productos?
La mescla de un insoluble y un compuesto a  base de fosforo me parecio importante
saludos.

----------


## eduardo112

Ah me podrias enviar unos follletos

----------


## lugarte

Carlos, yo estoy en la selva y normalmente uso agua de quebradas. Como saber el pH aproximado de estas, me parece que venden unas cintas para medirlo. Donde conseguirlo? 
Actualmente uso Greenzhit pH, me interesaría probar tu producto. Viajo a Ica una vez al mes por cuestiones familiares así que me daré una vuelta por Chiaway. En Lima donde puedo conseguirlo?

----------

